

If you were going to design a paywall, is this how you’d do it? - harrybr
http://www.90percentofeverything.com/2010/06/14/if-you-were-going-to-design-a-paywall-is-this-how-youd-do-it/

======
m0tive
I have another issue with the paywall.

With NoScript on, the links on The Times site just don't do anything (they
just redirect back to the homepage). Surely some sort of noscript option is
possible...

------
pbhjpbhj
One of the things they did do was move comments on stories over to the new
site before the full transition, encouraging heavier online users to
transition. That seemed quite a good move on their behalf, it almost made me
sign up so I could troll^W write my informative comments there.

------
retube
Anyone know how this experiment is going?

~~~
forkqueue
I hear it's solved all their scaling problems at one fell swoop ;)

